# can wife sponsor me?



## jden (Jan 12, 2012)

hi, Could anyone please let me know if my wife is allowed to sponsor me on her visa to work in dubai? She is a teacher and I am looking for employment but in case i don't find anything she would support me, thanks.


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

There are a few exceptions where women can sponsor their husband/family: the woman needs to be a doctor, nurse or teacher and meets certain income requirements (AED 6000 per month). This requires special permission from the ministery/DNR (contact details on Home).

(Just reading this from "Dubai Red-Tape" guide from Explorer. I'm not a specialist 

Marcel


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Sponsoring husband
**
what are the documents required for this visa?

Published: 22:13 January 12, 2012


SUBJECT
Passports and visas

Image Credit: Gulf News archive*
*
I am an employee in a private school earning a salary of Dh6,000 plus accommodation. Can I sponsor my husband who is presently outside the UAE? What are the requirements of the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs. Is it necessary to get a no-objection certificate from my company and what are the documents required for this visa?

*I would like to clarify to the questioner that the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs requires the following: 1. The wife shall be engineer, doctor or teacher. 2. The basic salary shall be either Dh4,000 or Dh3,000 plus accommodation. 3. Attested marriage certificate plus labour contract to show that the basic salary, or the contract plus tenancy contract in case the basic salary is Dh3,000.

If the questioner works in a profession other than the above listed professions, the questioner shall file a petition before the General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs to exempt her from this requirement. The department will decide on this request and pass its resolution of acceptance or rejection. In case of acceptance, the basic salary shall be either Dh10,000 or Dh9,000 plus accommodation.



Questions answered by advocate Mohammad Ebrahim Al Shaiba of Al Shaiba Advocates and Legal Consultants.
gulfnews : Sponsoring husband


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Jden, I am here under my wife's sponsorship.
This is the gentleman who took care of the paperwork.....
'Corporate PRO Services- ADAM HOLDINGS ? Dubai', prophin's blog message on Netlog
I am sure there are many others that offer the service.
Good luck.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Wife does not have to be a specific profession anymore its the salary they look at. You should be fine


----------

